# The Apprentice



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Who wants to see Syed go tonight ? :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

You'd never get tired of punching him would you??


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

he has to be out tonight - in fact i think Paul is gonna win - Ruth is just too scary looking and the other girl's just a pushover too!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

kwaTTro said:


> he has to be out tonight - in fact i think Paul is gonna win - Ruth is just too scary looking and the other girl's just a pushover too!


I don't like Paul either. I'd like to see Syed get pushed off the ship tonight, and Paul go next week. Keep the other girl for the time being as I quite fancy her (NO....NOT Ruth).


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> > he has to be out tonight - in fact i think Paul is gonna win - Ruth is just too scary looking and the other girl's just a pushover too!
> ...


I'm not even convinced Ruth is a girl..I think it's actually Meatloaf!

Her ex husband lives near me.. brave fella.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > kwaTTro said:
> ...


Meatloaf ??.....LOL

What about her new wife ? Does she live near you as well ? Could be a Pat Butcher lookalike :lol:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Convinced it'll be Paul and Ruth in the final (seem the best 2 to me). The other girl (forget her name. Michelle?) has to go 2nite (assuming she's on the losing team), she never seems to do much. Much as I can't stand Syed, he makes for good TV (you want to shout at the screen, give him a slap, good banter with Alan etc). Ansell? What's he ever done? Paul to win I think.

ps. Ruth - what have I missed? Ex-husband / Pat Butcher references etc. Did she used to bat for one team, but now switched (so to speak)....??


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> Convinced it'll be Paul and Ruth in the final (seem the best 2 to me). The other girl (forget her name. Michelle?) has to go 2nite (assuming she's on the losing team), she never seems to do much. Much as I can't stand Syed, he makes for good TV (you want to shout at the screen, give him a slap, good banter with Alan etc). Ansell? What's he ever done? Paul to win I think.
> 
> ps. Ruth - what have I missed? Ex-husband / Pat Butcher references etc. Did she used to bat for one team, but now switched (so to speak)....??


In a nutshell.. She was married ( amazing, but true ) she's now decided she's a lesbian ( a massive shock ) and has left her husband, who's gutted (baffling )


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> In a nutshell.. She was married ( amazing, but true ) she's now decided she's a lesbian ( a massive shock ) and has left her husband, who's gutted (baffling )


Is she Sonia Fowler in disguise? :lol:

ps. not seen EE for ages, so she's probably turned back now :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

How do you remember their names!? I never can and I watch it every week.

Had to have a look on the BBC site

this one is Ruth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/candidates/ruth.shtml

and this is Syed

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/candidates/syed.shtml

I think Paul will win


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > In a nutshell.. She was married ( amazing, but true ) she's now decided she's a lesbian ( a massive shock ) and has left her husband, who's gutted (baffling )
> ...


Sonia's still sucking the life out of that other bird....can't think of her name.

Funny how they seem to come out of the closet all off a sudden. If I was batting for the other side, I'd just say so and stick two fingers up to the society who can't accept me. But hey, that's my humble opinion....


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Syed! Mr Voiceover Man! :roll:


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

I don't think I would employ any of them.....
However it could be fun to put:
Syed in Customer support
Ruth in Debt collection
Ansell in training
Paul in staff assesments

What do you think?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think it's so funny - it's full of people that believe the word wank they speak. Typical "go getting" business type nonsense.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Johnwx said:


> I don't think I would employ any of them.....
> However it could be fun to put:
> Syed in Customer support
> Ruth in Debt collection
> ...


Nah

Syed - Target practice in the role of target
Ruth - Give her a gun
Ansell - Give him a gun too
Paul - You get the theme here don't you?

However I would say in his defence, he is a working class man, brought up in London, bla, de f***ing bla, de, bla, tosser.

And another thing.... Entrepreneur, aye right, in yer dreams.

Apart from that no strong views really. :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

"Well that's your opinion" I hate it when Syed says that.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Syed gone


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I was hoping he would fire both of them...Can't stand them.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

She pouts and frowns and it just winds me up!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

tw#t! [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Glad he's gone .Really annoying bloke!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Complete arsehole.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> She pouts and frowns and it just winds me up!


God doesn't she just! :x :evil:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I wanted the fat munter to go.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

What a shame.. Gonna be boring now [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

He's actually a nice guy, watched the interview afterwards seemed an okay guy, though he makes to many mistakes, shame he is pretty keen.

What I cannot understand, the page on the BBC website states that he owns his own firm with a turnover of 1.6 mil per annum, okay this I can understand, but why would someone with a business, turnover and being his own boss want to work for someone else, even if it is Sir Alan? I know in my current position with business under my belt I would never dream of ever working for anyone... strange.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Syed, is actually meant to be a nice guy a friend of mine knows his business partner (they were at uni together) and him very well and he lucked out in the recruitment business, they were in IT at the boom, and got bought out by a bigger firm, they then set up another firm and the rest so they say is history.
A little birdie said that Michelle and Syed had a fling........aparrently :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Harv said:


> Syed, is actually meant to be a nice guy a friend of mine knows his business partner (they were at uni together) and him very well and he lucked out in the recruitment business, they were in IT at the boom, and got bought out by a bigger firm, they then set up another firm and the rest so they say is history.
> A little birdie said that Michelle and Syed had a fling........aparrently :wink:


Oooooh gossip......who can I tell about Michelle and Syed 

I was really glad he went to be honest, just for the fact that I hate people who over-talk others - I find it really disrespectful. He was starting to get on my tits a bit with his I'm always right kinda attitude.

BUT....I watched the after program as well, and he did come across as a very nice person. So part of me takes back what I just typed. Still, it ain't as if he's out of work now or anything. Which brings me to the next question.....what does he do for a business ??

And finally.......who's gotta go next week (they're getting rid off two BTW) ?

I'm gonna go for Paul (I can't stand his attitude either), and Ansell (great guy, but just hasn't done enough for my liking). Plus this leaves Michelle (Mmmm), and the Badger - maybe we get to see a Lesbian romp. :wink:


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

the badger.....quality  

He runs an IT recruitment business

The highlights for next week looked really good with the Interviews, i really dont think much of any of the contestants left, if you compare the US version to the uk, the quality of candidates male and female :roll: (no badgers)is streets apart.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Harv said:


> the badger.....quality
> 
> He runs an IT recruitment business
> 
> The highlights for next week looked really good with the Interviews, i really dont think much of any of the contestants left, if you compare the US version to the uk, the quality of candidates male and female :roll: (no badgers)is streets apart.


Good job it wasn't Ruth Beaver :lol: :lol:

I haven't seen the American one. I must say though, if the ones on our British Apprentice are "supposedly" the best recruited people in the country, I'd hate to see the worst


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

Well if Syed is in IT recruitment I am going to ensure I never get a job through him! You'd think you were recruited for one job and turn up on the first day to find out you were expected to do something completely different :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Digital Spy said:


> Apprentice star Syed Ahmed is "living in a dream world", according to former workmates.
> 
> The contestant, one of 13 trying to impress Sir Alan Sugar on the BBC Two series, claims that he has spent the past two years building up a company which turns over Â£1.6 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Syed, is actually meant to be a nice guy a friend of mine knows his business partner (they were at uni together) and him very well and he lucked out in the recruitment business, they were in IT at the boom, and got bought out by a bigger firm, they then set up another firm and the rest so they say is history.
> ...


Even *I* can come across as a very nice person when I want to. Not often though.


----------



## poTTy (Jan 20, 2004)

I got cut up in Brentwood last week by a guy in a dodgy beamer who was the abosulte spit of Ansell even down to the bad glasses......

Btw, why do they always say that they are going into the city to go to the boardroom, show the clip of the 'copter flying over Canary Wharf, and then show them leaving the Amstrad HQ in Brentwood (which is nowhere near the City of London) after being fired ??

The one trick pony ************** to go next and Paul !!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...


No chance. Your just bad to the bone :wink:


----------

